# My new 2010 R15



## ArnoJanssen (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's my new build, a 2010 R15 in size 56. Specs are all standard https://scottusa.com/gb_en/product/8243/45531/addict_r15 except:
The bar is a Ritchey Superlogic Evolution instead of the WCS Evo it was supposed to come with. Seatpost is also a Superlogic, 1 bolt. 53-39 crankset instead of the compact and Keo 2 Max carbon pedals. Wheels are Fulcrum Racing zero's instead of the Ksyrium SL's it came with. And yes, fork tube has to be cut after some long outdoor rides.. The bottlecage is PRO, they had something that fitted the bike's colour scheme well. Had some Shimano R-310's baked the other day and that's about it. I haven't ridden it outside yet, but on my power trainer it rides great so that's promising!


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice ride Arno. The weight differences are mostly in the wheels. The wheels that I had Zen build are 1265 gms. which is light for an everyday clincher. The other differences are simply between the Groups. Force vs. Red. There is no reason performance wise to choose Red over Force, especially now that Force has been revised for 2010. In fact Rival is an exceptional Group too. I just wanted to have a fourteen pound ready to ride bike. The KCNC Seatpost is black with Zero Offset. The silver Thomson is just something that fitted that I had leftover from an MTB Build.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Me like it all around. Cut the steerer tube only if it makes sense and not due to masochist who thinks any spacers show weakness. I like the look of a little spacers anyway.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

That bike looks awesome. What does it weigh?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT is a nice bike! I've got the same color scheme Arionne on my '09 R3. I love those wheels.

New bikes are just sooo clean. Especially white ones. Enjoy!


----------



## ArnoJanssen (Oct 14, 2009)

@ MarvinK: thanks, it weighs approximately 14,8 lbs

@ Terex: nice you like it, it is clean literally and figurally ;-) I already like the looks of the wheels, but have to try them out on an outdoor ride. But, after some researching and coming from 1900gm-ish Scirocco's I can imagine they will do just fine.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind.. Just figured out what the R15 was. This was the first I'd heard about it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

ya... it's more like R1.5


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

What a sweet looking bike! Always been a big fan of performance bikes that look great also!


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

sick bike, but you need another bottle cage.


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Good Job*

Great Bike, looking forward to hearing about an actual road test. Cant believe you have not ridden it on the road yet! I took my bike out with snow on the ground the first day I got it!:thumbsup:


----------

